# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Ανακοίνωση N@utilia.gr 27/11/2012

## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,



Από σήμερα το n@utilia.gr μετά από πολύ καιρό είναι και πάλι κοντά σας.

Όλο αυτό το διάστημα καταβάλαμε κάθε προσπάθεια ώστε να επανέλθουμε στο καλύτερο δυνατό επίπεδο, όμως η φύση του προβλήματος στο οποία όπως θα δείτε αναλυτικά παρακάτω, αποδείχθηκε ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκη, χρονοβόρα αλλά και πολυέξοδη. Η θέληση μας όμως να επανασυστήσουμε την όμορφη παρέα μας καθώς και το ενδιαφέρον όλων σας για το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε δεν μας επέτρεψε ούτε στιγμή να σκεφτούμε να κάνουμε πίσω. Είμαστε λοιπόν εδώ , όλοι μαζί συνεχίζουμε γιατί άλλωστε το n@utilia.gr πέρα από ένα απλό όνομα είναι τα χιλιάδες μέλη του που το έχτισαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με τα σχόλια ,τις ειδήσεις ,τις γνώσεις, τις πληροφορίες και το τεράστιο οπτικό υλικό που απλόχερα μοιράστηκαν.

Τι όμως πραγματικά συνέβη με το n@utilia.gr ; Ακούστηκαν πολλά. Κάποια πλησίαζαν την αλήθεια, κάποια ήταν προϊόν άγνοιας και κάποια ακόμα που ανήκαν στη σφαίρα της Χολιγουντιανής φαντασίας...

Αναγνωρίζουμε ότι υπήρχε ένα κενό ενημέρωσης. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι ακόμα και εμείς πέρα από τη θέληση να επαναλειτουργήσουμε μας δεν γνωρίζαμε πραγματικά το πως και το πότε. Τις πρώτες μέρες ακόμα και το εάν...

Όπως θα θυμάστε πρίν δύο χρόνια, αρχίσαμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε μικρά τεχνικά προβλήματα που οφείλονταν στο γεγονός ότι ο διαρκώς αυξανόμενος όγκος δεδομένων δεν μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί πλέον από την τότε τεχνική εταιρεία.
Το n@utilia.gr ήταν πολύ μεγάλο και αναζητήσαμε τη καλύτερη λύση. Βρέθηκε στο εξωτερικό. Η νέα εταιρεία διαβεβαίωνε ότι δεν θα αντιμετωπίζαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Τεράστιος αποθηκευτικός χώρος δεδομένων, εντυπωσιακά γρήγορες ταχύτητες και ασφάλεια λόγω της ύπαρξης δύο ξεχωριστών Server και ανεξάρτητου Backup. Έως το φετινό καλοκαίρι πραγματικά όλα εξελίσσονταν άψογα. Και ξαφνικά η κατάρρευση...

Δυστυχώς η εταιρεία δεν λειτούργησε με τον πλέον επαγγελματικό τρόπο που θα θέλαμε. Τα νέα που μας ήλθαν ήταν πραγματικά τραγικά.

Η βλάβη αυτή κατέστρεψε και τους τρεις σκληρούς δίσκους στους οποίους ήταν αποθηκευμένα τα δεδομένα του ιστότοπου αλλά και τα backup που γίνονταν. Η πιθανότητα να συμβεί αυτό ήταν μιδαμινή και όμως έγινε.
Μόλις έγινε αντιληπτό το μέγεθος του προβλήματος, η ομάδα του n@utilia.gr κινήθηκε προς μια κατεύθυνση, την ανάκτηση των δεδομένων των σκληρών δίσκων με τη βοήθεια εξειδικευμένης εταιρίας πληροφορικής. Δυστυχώς η διαδικασία αυτή αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά χρονοβόρα λόγω της έκτασης των ζημιών στους δίσκους με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει ακόμη ολοκληρωθεί.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε άλλο. Ήδη είμαστε εκτός πολύ καιρό και η απαίτηση πολλών μελών μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων για άμεση επαναλειτουργία πιεστική και καθημερινή. Θα ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν έτσι έστω και τραυματισμένοι ελπίζοντας το χρονικό αυτό κενό να καλυφτεί μερικώς από το n@utilia.gr.
Δηλαδή εσάς!!!

Εάν έχετε τη διάθεση και το χρόνο ψάξε τα θέματα που σας ενδιαφέρουν και συμπληρώστε τις κυριότερες ειδήσεις, πληροφορίες, φωτογραφίες και βίντεο που είχατε το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα. Μήν ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός των εκατοντάδων ενεργών μελών υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες χιλιάδες που χρησιμοποιούν το χώρο αυτό είτε για να ενημερωθούν είτε για να ταξιδέψουν νοερά πίσω στο χρόνο μέσα από το υπερπολύτιμο αρχείο μας. Γιατί εσείς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια κάνατε το ναυτιλία μία πλούσια ναυτική εγκυκλοπαίδεια γνώσεων, εικόνων, όμορφων ιστοριών ακόμα και παραμυθιών.

Περάσαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια πολύ καλές στιγμές. Περάσαμε όμως και κακές.
Ίσως αυτή η πολύμηνη διακοπή να αποτελέσει σταθμό στην ιστορία του Ναυτιλία.
Περνάμε απέναντι σκεπτόμενοι τα ταξίδια μας, τις συναντήσεις μας, τον ενθουσιασμό για μια φωτογραφία, τους αστεϊσμούς, τις συζητήσεις μας ακόμα και μεταμεσονύχτιες για κάποιο φλέγον θέμα. Ξεχνάμε τα άσχημα.

Το n@utilia.gr σας περιμένει όλους έτοιμο για απόπλου.

Στις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνάει η χώρα μας σας καλούμε σε ένα υπέροχο φανταστικό ταξίδι που θα σας ξεγελάσει έστω και λίγο από τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα.

Με την ευκαιρία αυτής της επικοινωνίας θα θέλαμε να ζητήσουμε συγνώμη για το χρονικό διάστημα που ο ιστότοπος δεν λειτούργησε. Ευελπιστούμε πως με τις νέες εφαρμογές που θα σας παρουσιάσουμε σύντομα, θα μπορέσουμε να επανορθώσουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους εσάς που συνεχώς μας δίνατε κουράγιο να μην εγκαταλείψουμε την προσπάθεια της επαναφοράς.

Είμαστε έτοιμοι λοιπόν να σαλπάρουμε ξανά από λιμάνι σε λιμάνι είτε με μπουνάτσα είτε με φουρτούνα αλλά με προστάτη της Θάλασσας τον Άι Νικόλα.
μόλα όλα να φύγουμε ...





Στη διάθεση σας για κάθε διευκρίνιση,



Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------

